# PETA employee steals hunting dog.



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

PETA Employee Arraigned On Felony Dog-Napping Theft Charge
(8/14/07)

Snatched Hunting Dog May Have Been Slated For Death At PETA's Norfolk Headquarters

Courtland, VA -- People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) employee Andrea Florence Benoit will be arraigned today in Southampton County (VA) Circuit Court on a felony charge of stealing a local Animal Control officer's hunting dog. The nonprofit Center for Consumer Freedom, which tracks PETA's program of killing adoptable dogs and cats at PETAkillsAnimals.com, is calling on the animal rights group to stop playing God with other people's pets. Benoit was indicted by a Grand Jury on July 16.

Benoit was arrested in October 2006, shortly after allegedly abducting a free-roaming Walker hound. Police stopped her PETA-owned van as she attempted to transport the dog to PETA's Norfolk office. During a preliminary hearing on June 27, police testified that Benoit initially lied about having taken the animal. But after the owner described it in detail, she changed her tune, saying "Oh &#8230; that dog. It's in the back."

The dog's owner also testified that when the dog was taken, it was wearing an identification collar bearing his name and cell phone number. The dog's coat was also marked with an identifying number and the owner's initials. On June 27, Benoit's attorney stated that the dog was perfectly healthy when Benoit took it, and that she and an alleged accomplice "did what was, quite frankly, consistent with their training" at PETA.

"It's no secret that PETA doesn't like hunters, but the group has no business stealing their dogs," Center for Consumer Freedom Director of Research David Martosko said today. "Judging from PETA's 80 percent kill rate, it's likely this animal was headed for the death-chamber at PETA's Norfolk headquarters when police intervened. This is the kind of behavior PETA would be condemning if its own employees weren't responsible for it."


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll bet they don't do anything to that sick *****. I wonder who's paying for her lawyer? Keep us posted.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the link that the story was taken from.

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/pressRe ... cfm?id=209


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

It would be bad for me catch someone stealing one of my dogs.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow some of the stuff on that website is crazy. Someone needs to put an end to PETA already. Maybe Al-queda could do something good.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Could someone explain why they steal an animal and then kill it. I kind of figured out that they are against pets because of the slavery bull [email protected] but i dont understand why they kill it.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

PETA thinks any animal is better off dead, than to be deprived of it's freedom by being someone's pet or companion. Complete and total wackos.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I'd love to perform full frontal lobodomies to the whole staff.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Dak said:


> It would be bad for me catch someone stealing one of my dogs.


Agreed... I'm a really laid back guy, but I would come UN-FLIPPIN'-GLUED!


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Idk about you guys but the gun would be coming might not fire but it would show them i meant business. No one screws with a hunters dog.

I saw one of my uncles walker coyote dogs get hit intensinly,, i had never seen my uncle so mad he told me to get out and he pulled write into the intersection and they slammed on there brakes. And there a$$ chewin began i think they gave him couple hundred dollars but it was a dang good dog.. and he'd care less about the money.


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

Where I grew up, stealing a man's huntin' dog would get you a tall tree and short rope.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think I understand this!

Let me get this strait. These PETA people are stealing hunting dogs and then putting them to death...because they hunt? Am I reading this about right? 
Someone please clear this up for me. This can't be! This is PETA or People for the *ETHICAL TREATMENT* of Animals. I must be missing something here. Maybe this is just propaganda?
Please help.
Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

dfisher said:


> ...This can't be!...


Why not? There a bunch of Wacko's!


----------



## FloridaWyld (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you seen the 'comic' book they hand out to kids at boat ramps and bait shops? Here are some screen captures of it:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anyone have any subscription information? Just wondering.


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, you could try here

http://www.peta.org/lists.asp

or here

http://www.fishinghurts.com/feat-newcomic.asp


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I was joking.


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

Darn, I was hoping you were planning some kind of elaborate hoax on the PETA people. Oh well!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I always clean fish with a Rambo knife, wearing a suit and tie and having the look of pure hate on my face. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

From July 1998 through the end of 2005, PETA killed over 14,400 dogs, cats, and other "companion animals" -- at its Norfolk, Virginia headquarters. That's more than five defenseless animals every day. Not counting the dogs and cats PETA spayed and neutered, the group put to death over 90 percent of the animals it took in during 2005 alone. And its angel-of-death pattern shows no sign of changing.

Year Received† Adopted Killed Transferred % Killed % Adopted 
2005 2,145 146 1,946 69 90.7 6.8 
2004 2,640 361 2,278 1 86.3 13.7 
2003 2,224 312 1,911 1 85.9 14.0 
2002 2,680 382 2,298 2 85.7 14.3 
2001 2,685 703 1,944 14 72.4 26.2 
2000 2,684 624 2,029 28 75.6 23.2 
1999 1,805 386 1,328 91 73.6 21.4 
* 1998 943 133 685 125 72.6 14.1 
Total 17,806 3,047 14,419 331 80.1 17.1

* figures represent the second half of 1998 only
† other than spay/neuter animals


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im glad Im not the onyl person to clean fish like that too :beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I kept my prom suit for cleaning fish but I don't have a cool hat like that.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have been thinking about joining PETA, then I can let some pictures get out of me killing animals, and then people will think PETA is a joke. Do you think it would work? Make all the PETA people look like they are just putting on an act.

I think we need to open a season on PETA.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

They have some sweet videos of animals getting skinned alive. How appalling we should do something!!! Wait it's in third world countries. We'll worry about what they're doing in Vietnam but kill people's dogs here. :eyeroll:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

TANATA said:


> I kept my prom suit for cleaning fish but I don't have a cool hat like that.


I have a nice suit but I lack the excessive hair on the back of my hands.


----------

